# cheap co2 system?



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

So i am looking into getting a co2 set up (currently running diy).

i am looking at this set up here

Freshwater Planted Aquarium Plant Care: Drs. Foster & Smith Semi-Automatic CO2 System

what do you think about this looks like a good deal.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

That is not a bad price for the whole setup. You could do it a little cheaper but not with a solenoid and you would have to order stuff from several places. That package is also very convenient. The regulator/solenoid is a pretty good quality, Azoo I believe. The glass diffuser may not be as good as some others you could get. Still, that is a good price for everything.


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks i'm looking for a good system at the best possiable price. 
with shipping form all the other places it would probaly add up to more than this set up. 
shipping is only 10 bucks to my door from dr. fosters.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it's a fair deal and if I didn't want to hassle with all the fuss it would be a great start into pressurized co2.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Is that an Aquamedic bubble counter?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

By Aqualine Buschke. 

on the link above click the individual parts link provided


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I would buy mid-range to top of the line. If you pay more you will pay less in the future.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey, the cheapest meathod of injecting CO2 into an aquarium is this:

CO2 by breathing

But then again, it ain't exactly the most practical! 

DJ


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

You should contact Rex Grigg on this board.
Vic


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree rex offers some high quality regulators and with his setups you have the perfect regulator and the analog timers are about $10


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's how mine breaks down. 

$112 for regulator from Rex. Include extra check valve because they are damn handy. Add a few more for extra tubing. So we are running at about $130 tops. Needle valve is included. I actually din't pay for the regulator, I traded for it. But that's how much it would have been.

Add $90 for tank. CO2 parts are expensive 'round here.

Add about $10 for an ADA grey parts set.

Add $13 for CO2 diffusor. Done.

My other system? 

$50 for regulator. Got a sweet deal. I have extra tubing that I already bought. I have an extra check valve. Tank is $90. I bought another diffusor for $20.


----------



## jeffk (Apr 14, 2006)

I hope this isn't a dumb question. What's a ADA grey parts set??


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Gray Parts Set

But I heard silicone tubing leaks CO2 as if its going out of style.

DJ


----------

